# Berlusconi:"Non mi piace il Milan di Gattuso"



## Willy Wonka (14 Ottobre 2018)

Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:

"Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."

Ancora Berlusconi: "Higuain è un grande giocatore ma vicino a lui deve giocare un'altra punta. Ci sono arrivati tutti, non capisco perché non ci arrivi Gattuso."

Su Ellott:"E' una proprietà che dà garanzie. Ha investito tanto e vorrà rivendere ad una cifra maggiore".


----------



## LadyRoss (14 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."




Suvvia....abbi pazienza...da gennaio ogni tanto giocheremo con le due punte....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."



E' veramente insopportabile nel suo essere disco rotto. E' incredibile come non si stufi mai a ripetere sempre le stesse cose.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, *io non seguo più la serie A*, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."



Perchè invece prima la seguiva


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."



Che pagliaccio.


----------



## LadyRoss (14 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."




Però che noia questo uomo...........


----------



## Milanista (14 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."



Ma ancora esisti?


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che pagliaccio.



.


----------



## Love (14 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. *Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace*, gioca con una sola punta."



e cacaci il ca.zzo


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? *Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta.*"



eh già, vuoi mettere invece quando il tuo compagno di merende ci comprava i matri, i destro.....ma taci va.


----------



## diavolo (14 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, *guardo solamente il Monza*. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."



Ha già mostrato una sua foto che lo ritrae da ragazzo mentre indossa la maglia del Monza?


----------



## sacchino (14 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."



Bene allora avanti così.


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."



Ancora Berlusconi: "Higuain è un grande giocatore ma vicino a lui deve giocare un'altra punta. Ci sono arrivati tutti, non capisco perché non ci arrivi Gattuso."


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."
> 
> ...



-


----------



## Blu71 (14 Ottobre 2018)

Ancora parla...


----------



## Lambro (14 Ottobre 2018)

Che strazio , il piu' grande presidente della storia del calcio italiano ridotto a ripetere e ripetere sempre le stesse cose, Baresi dopo quell'umiliazione in casa contro la Juve decise che era ora di ritirarsi, berlusconi invece proprio non ne vuol sapere e rischia di appannare un po' la sua grande storia rossonera.
La tiritera che dice è anche giusta, il milan con due punte gioca meglio lo abbiamo capito tutti , ma il calcio è anche fatto di equilibri tattici ormai imprescindibili, e due punte fisse li' davanti non se le puo' permettere nemmeno il real madrid, mandzukic fa' l'ala in pratica e lo vedi tornare fino alla riga di fondo campo.
Ma silvio è rimasto con la mente all'88 , non c'è niente da fare.


----------



## gabuz (14 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> *"Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A*, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."
> 
> ...



Cuore rossonero...


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2018)

*Il video dell'androide*


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il video dell'androide*



Con la sciarpetta del Monza... LOL

Che robaccia


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Patetico.
Comunque per precisare non ha detto solo Milan a due punte, ma Suso seconda punta e Jack trequartista.

Fino a quando si è impappinato dicendo che Kakà ha un grande tiro e potrebbe approfittare dei movimenti degli attaccanti per segnare lui stesso...

Per me è patetico non solo per quello che dice sul Milan ma anche per quello che sta facendo col Monza.

Infine mi chiedo... Perché quando parlava di Elliott nessuno gli ha chiesto invece del cinese??


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (15 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, *io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."*
> 
> ...



Ma vi rendete conto che nella prima frase dice di non seguire piu la Serie A per poi parlare del Milan una frase dopo.

É c'e gente che lo considera ancora una persona in pieno vigore...


----------



## EmmePi (15 Ottobre 2018)

E' dura da digerire per lui un Milan che rialza la testa dopo gli ultimi 5 anni disastrosi Berlusconiani.....


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ascoltandolo parlare si capisce perchè il milan negli ultimi dieci anni sia andato allo sfascio. E' un vecchio pieno di sè della peggior specie: un testone orgoglioso convinto di avere ragione e convinto che se le sue idee non funzionano sia colpa di qualcun'altro. 

Poi la frase su Elliot "ha investito tanto e rivenderà a maggior prezzo" è palesemente la battuta di un teatrino che deve continuare a recitare


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' veramente insopportabile nel suo essere disco rotto. E' incredibile come non si stufi mai a ripetere sempre le stesse cose.



Perfino lui stesso ha detto che ormai ripete sempre le stesse cose..imbarazzante...da internare


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Hahahahaha comunque ammettiamolo vedere il Monza in A sarebbe uno spasso solo per le interviste sue e di quell'altro


----------



## Giangy (15 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il video dell'androide*



Questo è andato del tutto.


----------



## Black (15 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."
> 
> ...



ormai è andato, non ha neanche senso commentare


----------



## egidiopersempre (15 Ottobre 2018)

berlusconi chi?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Ottobre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il video dell'androide*



Kakà dietro le punte...io ci ho scherzato ma questo probabilmente crede davvero che Zaccheroni allena il Monza


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."
> 
> ...



Ogni passaggio di questa specie di intervista è di una pochezza, cattiveria, arroganza senza pari.
Ogni volta che parla perde l'occasione di uscirne da signore.
Quest'uomo ora vuole che la visibilità la abbia il suo monza e ciò che è il milan oggi e ciò che potrà raggiungere gli crea solo disturbo perchè invidioso .


----------



## zlatan (15 Ottobre 2018)

Ragazzi però non saremo troppo cattivi? Adesso è andato completamente, ma questo è stato il personaggio che ci ha fatto godere per 25 anni, noi abbiamo vissuto un epopea che nessun altro in nessuna generazione potrà mai vedere. Io ho smesso i panni dell'odio, provo solo un pò di pena per un personaggio che sta uscendo di testa, ma questo non mi rallegra, mi dispiace molto. Ha chiuso malissimo la nostra avventura con noi, ma non riesco ad odiarlo, perchè mi rendo conto che quello che ci ha regalato in quest'epoca, è stato qualcosa di fantastico.
Cercate di fermavi un attimo, mettere da parte in alcuni casi l'odio politico, e pensate a chi ha vinto in qualunque epoca calcistica, quanto ha vinto lui con noi, e l'odio se siete veri milanisti, sparisce all'istante.
Poi soffermiamoci sulla parte tecnica. Quanti di noi è convinto che con le 2 punte andremmo meglio? Io dico il 70%, quindi non è che poi abbia detto sta castroneria, eppure ci sono 3 pagine di commenti negativi....


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però non saremo troppo cattivi? Adesso è andato completamente, ma questo è stato il personaggio che ci ha fatto godere per 25 anni, noi abbiamo vissuto un epopea che nessun altro in nessuna generazione potrà mai vedere. Io ho smesso i panni dell'odio, provo solo un pò di pena per un personaggio che sta uscendo di testa, ma questo non mi rallegra, mi dispiace molto. Ha chiuso malissimo la nostra avventura con noi, ma non riesco ad odiarlo, perchè mi rendo conto che quello che ci ha regalato in quest'epoca, è stato qualcosa di fantastico.
> Cercate di fermavi un attimo, mettere da parte in alcuni casi l'odio politico, e pensate a chi ha vinto in qualunque epoca calcistica, quanto ha vinto lui con noi, e l'odio se siete veri milanisti, sparisce all'istante.
> Poi soffermiamoci sulla parte tecnica. Quanti di noi è convinto che con le 2 punte andremmo meglio? Io dico il 70%, quindi non è che poi abbia detto sta castroneria, eppure ci sono 3 pagine di commenti negativi....



La tua riflessione è quanto mai giusta e perspicace e anche io a volte mi fermo a pensare su questa cosa.
La riconoscenza per berlusconi resterà sempre ma purtroppo il rapporto per noi tifosi col passato sarà sempre particolare perchè non siamo stati semplici tifosi che devono essere grati all'ex proprietà ma abbiamo fatto parte di un teatrino dove calcio, propaganda, business , politica andavano a braccetto e dove era perfino difficile capire cosa fosse il traino di cosa.
Alla fine restano indimenticabili quei 20 anni dove abbiamo scritto la storia, quelli non ce li tocca nessuno e sarò per sempre grato all'ex presidente.
E' però paradossale che dopo 30 anni di presidenza ci possano essere perfino dubbi sul fatto se il presidente amasse il suo milan, ma cosi stanno le cose.
Per me un uomo dall'ego cosi smisurato è difficile ami qualcosa se non se stesso e il milan forse è stato solo un gesto di vanità e un mezzo per completare i suoi disegni.
Il fatto che ora abbia preso il monza la dice lunga su quanto ami stare sotto la luce dei riflettori in un'età nella quale il buon senso dovrebbe portarlo a fermarsi.
Restano le vittorie, come detto prima, limitiamoci a quelle.


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."
> 
> ...



Bene! se non gli piace vuol dire che siamo sulla strada giusta!


----------



## impero rossonero (15 Ottobre 2018)

che ci vogliano 2 punte davanti e' verissimo...higuain e' troppo solo... con la roma appena e' entrato cutrone ha potuto dialogare con lui ed e' venuto subito il gol ... a napoli higuain faceva tristrezza... doveva lottare da solo contro 4 avversari...in piu' giocando con 2 punte davanti costringi i difensori avversari a stare indietro ...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (15 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però non saremo troppo cattivi? Adesso è andato completamente, ma questo è stato il personaggio che ci ha fatto godere per 25 anni, noi abbiamo vissuto un epopea che nessun altro in nessuna generazione potrà mai vedere. Io ho smesso i panni dell'odio, provo solo un pò di pena per un personaggio che sta uscendo di testa, ma questo non mi rallegra, mi dispiace molto. Ha chiuso malissimo la nostra avventura con noi, ma non riesco ad odiarlo, perchè mi rendo conto che quello che ci ha regalato in quest'epoca, è stato qualcosa di fantastico.
> Cercate di fermavi un attimo, mettere da parte in alcuni casi l'odio politico, e pensate a chi ha vinto in qualunque epoca calcistica, quanto ha vinto lui con noi, e l'odio se siete veri milanisti, sparisce all'istante.
> *Poi soffermiamoci sulla parte tecnica. Quanti di noi è convinto che con le 2 punte andremmo meglio? Io dico il 70%, quindi non è che poi abbia detto sta castroneria, eppure ci sono 3 pagine di commenti negativi....*



Sì ma Silvio dice la stessa cosa da vent'anni e, come si suol dire, anche un orologio rotto segna l'ora esatta due volte al giorno: a furia di dire la stessa cosa per anni, prima o poi capita che la dici giusta. Non parliamo poi dell'esperimento Suso seconda punta, già fallito miseramente sotto Montella.

Poi sono d'accordo con te che molti nel recente passato hanno dimenticato e dimenticano le gioie che ha regalato ai milanisti e meriterebbe molta più riconoscenza (che è cosa diversa dalla gratitudine che non contemplo nello sport). Così come lo stesso Berlusconi è troppo innamorato di sé stesso per capire che anche lui deve molto al Milan e ai suoi tifosi.


----------



## impero rossonero (15 Ottobre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi però non saremo troppo cattivi? Adesso è andato completamente, ma questo è stato il personaggio che ci ha fatto godere per 25 anni, noi abbiamo vissuto un epopea che nessun altro in nessuna generazione potrà mai vedere. Io ho smesso i panni dell'odio, provo solo un pò di pena per un personaggio che sta uscendo di testa, ma questo non mi rallegra, mi dispiace molto. Ha chiuso malissimo la nostra avventura con noi, ma non riesco ad odiarlo, perchè mi rendo conto che quello che ci ha regalato in quest'epoca, è stato qualcosa di fantastico.
> Cercate di fermavi un attimo, mettere da parte in alcuni casi l'odio politico, e pensate a chi ha vinto in qualunque epoca calcistica, quanto ha vinto lui con noi, e l'odio se siete veri milanisti, sparisce all'istante.
> Poi soffermiamoci sulla parte tecnica. Quanti di noi è convinto che con le 2 punte andremmo meglio? Io dico il 70%, quindi non è che poi abbia detto sta castroneria, eppure ci sono 3 pagine di commenti negativi....



sottoscrivo in pieno...


----------



## zlatan (15 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La tua riflessione è quanto mai giusta e perspicace e anche io a volte mi fermo a pensare su questa cosa.
> La riconoscenza per berlusconi resterà sempre ma purtroppo il rapporto per noi tifosi col passato sarà sempre particolare perchè non siamo stati semplici tifosi che devono essere grati all'ex proprietà ma abbiamo fatto parte di un teatrino dove calcio, propaganda, business , politica andavano a braccetto e dove era perfino difficile capire cosa fosse il traino di cosa.
> Alla fine restano indimenticabili quei 20 anni dove abbiamo scritto la storia, quelli non ce li tocca nessuno e sarò per sempre grato all'ex presidente.
> E' però paradossale che dopo 30 anni di presidenza ci possano essere perfino dubbi sul fatto se il presidente amasse il suo milan, ma cosi stanno le cose.
> ...



Si, potrebbe essere davvero così. La leggenda narra che prima di prendere il Milan, abbia bussato alla porta dei cugini, (Mazzola lo racconta spesso), per prendersi loro. Ma a me questo non interessa francamente, a me interessa aver goduto come un matto per 20 anni, e godevo anche quando arrivavano Ronaldinho o Ibra, perchè qualche mese dopo c'erano le elezioni. Tanto io alla fine non l'ho mai votato. Calcisticamente ho goduto, e Dio solo sa quanto ho sperato nella vendita a partire da Mister Bee fino ai giorni nostri. Ma adesso che non c'è più, non smetterò mai di ringraziarlo anche se gli ultimi 7 anni sono stati da incubo.


----------



## Garrincha (15 Ottobre 2018)

È coerente con sé stesso, ha sempre chiesto/preteso le due punte, pure con Ancelotti quando questi vinceva tutto come ha raccontato lo stesso allenatore. Dagli aneddoti di Sacchi era uno che riponeva più fiducia nei collaboratori e accettava consigli ma era un Berlusconi in costruzione, ci sta che con l'età sia diventato più testardo e cocciuto o meno propenso ad ascoltare/riporre fiducia


----------



## zlatan (15 Ottobre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> È coerente con sé stesso, ha sempre chiesto/preteso le due punte, pure con Ancelotti quando questi vinceva tutto come ha raccontato lo stesso allenatore. Dagli aneddoti di Sacchi era uno che riponeva più fiducia nei collaboratori e accettava consigli ma era un Berlusconi in costruzione, ci sta che con l'età sia diventato più testardo e cocciuto o meno propenso ad ascoltare/riporre fiducia



Memorabile il 3-2 del gol di Seedorf, negli spogliatoi la sua filippica sul fatto che l'allenatore del Milan da quel momento in poi avrebbe sempre dovuto giocare a 2 punte, se voleva rimanere l'allenatore del Milan.


----------



## Brain84 (16 Ottobre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha parlato a SportItalia del Milan:
> 
> "Chi vince il derby? Non lo so, io non seguo più la serie A, guardo solamente il Monza. Il Milan di Gattuso? Non mi piace, gioca con una sola punta."
> 
> ...



Mi scoccia un sacco ammetterlo ma trovo miliardi di volte meglio le interviste di Moratti che parla dell’inter in maniera sempre affettuosa e la difende a spada tratta


----------



## Zenos (16 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Patetico.
> Comunque per precisare non ha detto solo Milan a due punte, ma Suso seconda punta e Jack trequartista.
> 
> Fino a quando si è impappinato dicendo che Kakà ha un grande tiro e potrebbe approfittare dei movimenti degli attaccanti per segnare lui stesso...
> ...



Perché le domande sono decise a tavolino 3 giorni prima.


----------

